# Hi!



## Newlywed718 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi!
I'm a newly married woman and new to this site. Basically I'm looking for a place where I can get some advice for some "interesting" in law issues I've had leading up to my wedding & is still continuing. Not sure where the best place to post that is though.

-Amber


----------

